# Corsair usb3 stick defekt



## Wolf77 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich habe im August (Rechnung noch vorhanden) einen Corsair Flash Voyager usb3 mit 16gb bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe gekauft. 
Der Usb-Stick wird seit ein paar Wochen allerdings plötzlich nichtmehr vom pc erkannt 
Das blöde dabei: Mein Händler ist inzwischen in Konkurs gegangen.
Daraufhin habe ich den Kundensupport auf der Corsairwebsite benachrichtigt, als dieser sich nicht meldete hab ichs ein zweites mal Versucht, wieder keine Rückmeldung.

Auf der Webseite wird zwar damit geworben, dass defekte Geräte gerne reklamiert werden, ohne eine Adresse wo ich den Usb-Stick hinschicken kann ist mir dies allerdings nicht möglich .

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen und danke im Vorraus 

EDIT: Hab die RMA anleitung gefunden und den Stick schon verschickt


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback.

RMA kann wie üblich über Corsair.com jederzeit eingeleitet werden wenn Probleme vorliegen.


----------

